# Comcast's Xfinity TV App Now Available On Android Market



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Comcast's Xfinity TV app could be viewed as cable-based VOD training; not only does it allow you to control your TV with your mobile device, it also lets you browse local listings and Comcast's "On Demand" video service. And now, the once iOS-exclusive app is available for Android phones and tablets."

Story Here


----------

